# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG  Gpgjtag v2.21

## gsm_bouali

* GPGJTAG  V2.21     Whats new ? 
Added support for these models: *  *HTC JetStream  PG0941000* *HTC Sensation   PG5811000**HTC Sensation   PG5813001**HTC Vivid            PH3910000*    *more Information:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Models List:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Wish Model You want to add?* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

